# Montecristo Petit No. 2



## kianteck (Apr 6, 2015)

Recently bought a box of Montecristo Petit No. 2 from a source that I have purchased from regularly for the past few months. 

Opened the box this morning and the bands do not have the golden fleur de lys on them. Did a little research and from what ive read, all petit no. 2s have the new golden fleur de lys bands on them. Havent had a chance to smoke one yet but will probably have one tonight or tomorrow... 

Checked the barcode on the site and it checks out as genuine petit no. 2... the box smells fine and yummy... not sure if the bands are a cause for concern or not. Any inputs are really appreciated!


----------



## DanyBoyBrazil (Apr 4, 2015)

I think Petit N°2 has the brand's new band but if you've checked the barcode and it's correct the "vitola", quantity and box variation you must be relax. 
Enjoy your "puros" no fear.


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

It could just be "Cuba being Cuba" as they say. 

Always trust your vendor. If you want to PM me the vendor, I may be able to get some input.


----------



## kianteck (Apr 6, 2015)

thanks for the input so far, just wondering if anyone else had a box that did not have the new bands


----------



## kianteck (Apr 6, 2015)

cant seem to post pictures


----------



## DanyBoyBrazil (Apr 4, 2015)

I have two Petit N°2 in my wineador. They have the new band.


----------



## madmarvcr (Jun 1, 2013)

It would be nice to know the box code and pics of the box. Also invest in a black light. You should be able to get a cheap one at any big box retail store. The warranty seal has things appear under black light


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kianteck (Apr 6, 2015)

here are some pics...


----------



## kianteck (Apr 6, 2015)

smoked one yesterday... the flavor is kinda similar to the no. 4 that i bought before but the draw was much better with the no. 2... 
i'm pretty convinced its the real deal. The explanation from my source regarding why the bands were the old ones was because maybe they were trying to use up their old bands. Since this box was made in Oct 2013 when the Petit No. 2s were just launched i guess it makes sense... 

what do u guys think?


----------



## DanyBoyBrazil (Apr 4, 2015)

Relax and smoke on!!!


----------



## madmarvcr (Jun 1, 2013)

OCT 13 is an early code for Petit 2's. .. Box looks good, Enjoy


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kianteck (Apr 6, 2015)

Thanks for your input guys!


----------

